
Show HN: Crypto trading game - jrobinson
https://coin.nxtmtn.com/
======
jrobinson
tl;dr: It's a crypto trading game. It has coins, bots, and more. Yay,
feedback!

More details:

I don't know about you, but personally, I've found myself doing more CPU/GPU
mining than actually trading or even buying crypto.

And one day I may push through the minimum mining payout threshold on XMR (and
I've spent way more on electricity, GPUs, and Xeon upgrades than I'm likely to
get back, well, ever), but...

I've also talked to a lot of people who want to get into trading/investing in
crypto, but really don't know where to even get started.

On the other hand, maybe you have a friend like mine, who kept posting months
ago on Facebook about what he was HODLing, and now he's posting about where
he's traveling. "Wheels down in <exotic locale>..." I'm happy for him, really
(it helps that he's actually a really nice guy).

Raging jealousy and FOMO aside, I have been looking at getting more involved
in cryptocurrencies.

I wanted a simulated trading app.

A lot of stock trading firms have simulated trading, but I didn't find
anything for crypto. It may be out there, but I didn't find it.

So, I set up a simulated trading game. It's got coins, ICO's, bots, stories
behind the coins, live quotes, etc.

Orders are at market, and there's a maker fee. You start with 1000 coins in a
base currency, figure out what to invest in/trade, and away we go.

Right now, it's SaaS -- I've tested it on Chrome, FireFox, IE Edge, and
Safari. (Full disclosure, I'm full stack, but better at backend than frontend,
so I'll recommend going with Chrome) Mobile is coming...

More info: [https://nxtmtn.com](https://nxtmtn.com) Try it:
[https://coin.nxtmtn.com](https://coin.nxtmtn.com)

Thank you in advance for any feedback!

JR

